# Here's your weekly safety brief



## HiPocket (Apr 25, 2002)

Be careful what you wear (or don't wear) when working under your vehicle.... especially in public!
From the Northwest Florida Daily News comes this story of a Crestview
couple that drove their car to WalMart only to have their car break down in
the parking lot. The man told his wife to carry on with the shopping while
he fixed the car there in the lot. The wife returned later to see a small
group of people near the car. On closer inspection she saw a pair of male
legs protruding from under the chassis. Although the man was in shorts, his
lack of underpants turned private parts into glaringly public ones. Unable
to stand the embarrassment she dutifully stepped forward, quickly put her
hand up his shorts and tucked everything back into place. On regaining her 
feet she looked across the hood and found herself staring at her husband 
who was standing idly by. The mechanic, however, had to have three stitches 
in his head.


----------

